# something is wrong I cannot take a capture still photo when Im taking a movie it was working fine earlier i adjusted some movie settings but you are s



## sterk03 (Feb 21, 2022)

this was working fine this morning  I made some changes on settings in Movie but non that should be able to cancel the capture with the shutter button?

I sort of need to figure this out I will review settings under movie but I was careful on changing them


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 21, 2022)

What camera are you using?


----------



## sterk03 (Feb 21, 2022)

ok I think I just found my answer I had a setting on under movie that stated intelligent mode on.

Thanks any additional info will still be accepted I'm new to the RV10IV


----------



## sterk03 (Feb 21, 2022)

Yes I forgot

Sony RX10IV

sterk03


----------

